# 30 sec slip use?



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

So now that I finally up the update and the 30 second slip I find I really don't need it.

How are you using the 30 sec slip??

I try to use it to bypass commericals but find I go past the restart of a program. I have gotten used to the 2x speed and the jump back button of the R15 to bypass commericals and find it more useful.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Pretty much, I am using it all the time.
I have dropped down from 6 pushes (full 3 minutes) to 5. Since I usually don't have the remote in my hand when the commercial starts.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

If, and that's a big if, they set commercial breaks to 30sec/1min/90sec, etc. you could hit the button 1,2 or 3 times and be good to go. But alas, those pesky commercial networks are always messin' with ya.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I use it now and then to skip commercials. I am glad they added it, it just takes getting used to.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I think it's kinda cool, I hit it 5 times and look away for a few seconds.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I like it. I love that you you can see what's going on (same as FFx2) and all you have to do is hit play to get out of it. If we had a 30 sec skip I would miss out on specials and new shows and that's why I never really used on on the UTV. I usally hit it 6 or 7 times and hit play when the show start and hit skip back two or three times. Now if they could just get the 6 sec skip to be more conistant and not drop sound/picture when it resumes.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I used to use 3X, 2X was to slow. Then I'd have to be playing close attention with my thumb on the "back" button or risk going way past the resumption of the show. Now I just zap the advance button 5 - 6 times and it gets me pretty close. I think I still prefer the skip to the slip, but definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Pretty much, I am using it all the time.


Me too... great addition. Much nicer now and easier to get to where I want to be in the program. A good thing for once!


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Now that we've been playing with it for a bit, I'm finding I can take it or leave it. It's not nearly as useful as the Tivo's 30 Skip, and I had just gotten used to the FF/skip back method.

My wife just figured out that you can hit the button multiple times, so she's still got some adjustment time ahead before she decides if she likes it.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

ApK said:


> Now that we've been playing with it for a bit, I'm finding I can take it or leave it. It's not nearly as useful as the Tivo's 30 Skip, and I had just gotten used to the FF/skip back method.
> 
> My wife just figured out that you can hit the button multiple times, so she's still got some adjustment time ahead before she decides if she likes it.


I agree it is an improvement but it still isn't TiVo!!! It is useful for other than commercials, I use it to skip introductions like "This Old House Classics" or part of the introduction on "CSI".


----------



## Halo (Jan 13, 2006)

For commercials I still use FFX3 and the jump back button 3 or 4 times. It's faster than the slip (but not as fast as the 30 sec skip).

I do use the slip feature while skimming thru sports, especially baseball. After an out 30 seconds is usually perfect to get to the first pitch to the next batter. Between pitches is usually about 15 to 20 seconds so a slip,jump back button combo works well. 
A user-defined slip in an advanced menu would be great. I would probably set it to 15 seconds for baseball, but more like 3 minutes for commercials (with the ability to exit slip with a 'jump back' if they run short). Also, being able to set the slip-speed would be nice.



cabanaboy1977 said:


> Now if they could just get the 6 sec skip to be more conistant and not drop sound/picture when it resumes.


This the big one for me. Stability and reliability are very good on my R15-500, but this bug fix would really make a difference to me (along with the stupid 'Do you want to delete' bug).


----------



## Palsgraf99 (Mar 17, 2006)

Dawgfan,

I'm with you on this one. The R15 is my first DVR, so no prior history with the Tivo skip feature. When trying to use the new slip feature over the past week, I have ended up wasting more time going past the start of the show or not going far enough to get past the commercials than when I use the FFx2/skip-back combo. I think I'll stick with the latter.

But for those of you who like the slip feature, I am glad the R15 has accomodated both of our preferences!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes I also agree that the actual slip FF speed could use to be a little faster, bump it up maybe a couple more speeds. I still like it though I don't have to really pay attention and try to be quick on the play button from the manual FF.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Palsgraf99 said:


> Dawgfan,
> 
> I'm with you on this one. The R15 is my first DVR, so no prior history with the Tivo skip feature. When trying to use the new slip feature over the past week, I have ended up wasting more time going past the start of the show or not going far enough to get past the commercials than when I use the FFx2/skip-back combo. I think I'll stick with the latter.
> 
> But for those of you who like the slip feature, I am glad the R15 has accomodated both of our preferences!


Not sure if you know, if you are using the slip and you see the show starting you can still hit the jump back or play or pause and it will interrupt it.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Not sure if you know, if you are using the slip and you see the show starting you can still hit the jump back or play or pause and it will interrupt it.


..which is great, but I see it this way:

1. I can click the FF button 3 times, poise my finger over the skip back button, and watch the screen until I get where I want to be.

2. I can press the slip button 7 or 8 times, poise my finger over the skip back button, and watch the screen for slightly longer until I get where I want to be.

So the slip actually takes more effort and more time.

With 30 sec SKIP, I press more buttons, and still have to watch the screen, but it takes far less time.

I'm finding some new uses for the slip, as some folks here have described, and it's nice that it's there, but for skipping commericials, it rates, at best, an apathetic "Meh."

Advertisers will be happy to hear that now that I'm watching the commercials pass before my eyes, I actually find myself occasionally saying 'Ooh! What was THAT?!' and going back to watch some of them. 
I noticed that in the years we've had Tivo, I've been tragically unaware of any new movies coming out, for example.

ApK


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I agree, I usually hit it 5 times and I am back to either the start or within a few seconds of the start of the show. I actually had to hit 30 sec skip on tivo then use th jump back sometimes quite a lot because I would hit it too many times before I realized the show was almost back. I think neither way is the optimal way. I think ReplayTV had a good way but we see where that got them. 

I am with you when I was using my Tivo all the time I never knew about the new movies or the new commercials or other things my frinds would bring up. Now I see some of them and stop my FF and watch them lol.



ApK said:


> ..which is great, but I see it this way:
> 
> 1. I can click the FF button 3 times, poise my finger over the skip back button, and watch the screen until I get where I want to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Just let them use the technology. Let them record all the commercials to VOD then we can watch them at one sitting


----------



## usersrdum (Jan 9, 2006)

Best use of the 30 sec skip/slip is Football games. Between plays.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ApK said:


> Advertisers will be happy to hear that now that I'm watching the commercials pass before my eyes, I actually find myself occasionally saying 'Ooh! What was THAT?!' and going back to watch some of them.
> I noticed that in the years we've had Tivo, I've been tragically unaware of any new movies coming out, for example.
> 
> ApK


Hardly ever use the "skip" on my TiVo, but have found "slip" on my R15's useful, for the exact same reasons you stated. I don't mind scanning commercials but i really hate sitting through most of them. With this feature, i can now at least look for one that may be of interest, without being forced to completely watch them all. Not a "deal breaker", but it is useful.


----------



## hitechluddite (Feb 10, 2006)

OK I admit, I'm out of the loop. Which button do you use for the 30second skip?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

hitechluddite said:


> OK I admit, I'm out of the loop. Which button do you use for the 30second skip?


It's the circular arrow or the ->| depending on the remote you have. On my remote its the button right above the FF button,


----------



## hitechluddite (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Clint! I'll try it when i get home....


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't like the 30s slip for commercials. It's easier to hit ff 3 times and then jump back a few times. If they made the slip faster (like hitting ff 4 times) I'd use it more.

I use it when watching certain shows, when I know exactly how long the commercial break is. Otherwise, ff 3 times.

I also use it when watching basketball games. 2 presses is good to skip the free throws, and 6 presses for time outs.

I really wish it were faster.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I use the ffX2 setting, I tried the slip, it is exactly like my VCR atleast they "caught up" to the technology in my JVC VCR. :lol:


----------



## Melquiades (Feb 19, 2006)

I find myself using the slip... hit it 6 times then hit 'jump back' when I see part of the show (don't have to hit play first). 

I prefer this to FFWD because it has a set stopping point as opposed to my remote (or me), which sometimes aren't fast enough to respond and wind up going too far into a show.


----------



## Litman (May 10, 2006)

Anybody know why I've been unable to force the upgrade and get the slip? I'm in Cal and I heard originally only West Coasters. But I did the reset 02468, software downloaded, but nothing. I got no slip.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Litman said:


> Anybody know why I've been unable to force the upgrade and get the slip? I'm in Cal and I heard originally only West Coasters. But I did the reset 02468, software downloaded, but nothing. I got no slip.


If you have the 300 model they didn't do upgrades yet 
i've been waiting for mine don't know when they will do the upgrade


----------

